# Can anyone help please



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just noticed baby number 6's tummy, i want to take him straight to the vet but with 4 children in bed i have to wait til morning, has anyone ever seen anything like this before?? none of the others look like it x


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well he's not feeding so i've had him out and given him a little cimicat, had a proper look at his tum and looks very much to me like his insides on the outside, only thing is mums chewed through them with the cord :crying:
Going to stay up with him tonight and keep trying to feed him and hope he makes it til the morning when i can take him straight to the vets x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> Well he's not feeding so i've had him out and given him a little cimicat, had a proper look at his tum and looks very much to me like his insides on the outside, only thing is mums chewed through them with the cord :crying:
> Going to stay up with him tonight and keep trying to feed him and hope he makes it til the morning when i can take him straight to the vets x


I am so sorry to hear this. You must be so worried and it's such a shame it's at this unearthly hour. 
My thoughts are with you and the little kitty and i do so hope for a happy outcome for you both. The picture you posted does look exactly like you say, his insides are on the outside. Please keep us updated....xxxx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well after a very long night he is still with us, just packed mum and babies up and we're off to the vets, will post when i get home, hopefully with good news x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

good lcuk it does look like you said.

hoping the vets can help put them back into place and stitch him. 

Good luck 
xxxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww the poor baby, hope he is ok. 

Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi There,
I am no expert but it looks like he may have a small hernia.
Hope all goes well at the vets.

Sorry forgot to add congrats on your new kittens. :001_unsure:


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwwwwww hope the little one is ok
xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hows he doing?  

Congrats on all the babies, hope mum is doing ok


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

he the little boy is ok hun - please let us now whats happening. Fingers crossed 4 u x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless the poor little thing, fingers crossed the vet was able to help him, xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it looks like an umbilical hernia to me but I'm no expert, I hope all has gone well at the vets, thinking of you both xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

We've just got home, it was his insides on the outside, I decided to give him a chance much to my husbands horror when he saw the receipt lol. They've operated and repaired the chewed bit and put it back where it belongs, he's not very lively but i'm supposing at less than 24 hours old he's still groggy bless him, next 48 hours will be the worst i'm told, so fingers crossed he makes it x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> We've just got home, it was his insides on the outside, I decided to give him a chance much to my husbands horror when he saw the receipt lol. They've operated and repaired the chewed bit and put it back where it belongs, he's not very lively but i'm supposing at less than 24 hours old he's still groggy bless him, next 48 hours will be the worst i'm told, so fingers crossed he makes it x


oh good luck xxxxx 
bless him he is a little fighter by the sounds


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

candysmum said:


> oh good luck xxxxx
> bless him he is a little fighter by the sounds


Thankyou, they were surprised at the vets he'd made it through the night x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor little mite. I hope he pulls through xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him, poor little fella, but you done what you could for him, so fingers crossed he carries on fighting, sending you a hug, and fingers crossed for the little one,xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey, poor baby   

I hope he makes it, big positive thoughts being sent you to you and the babies x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm really glad you have given him a chance and hope he grows up to be a big, strong, snuggle muffin.

Congratulations on your new fur family.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He really is a fighter, weldone you on giving him a chance, and weldone vet, that must have been a tricky op. Sod hubby, lol.... hope he keeps doing ok xx


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

well done for giving him a chance
will be sending huge get well kitty vibes your way
xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think its great you and your vet have given him a chance. There was a similar kitten on that vet program with Rolf Harris. There were 3 kittens all stuck together, one was an inside out with some of his intestines and bladder on the outside and he had been like that for 3 days. They repaired him, but it was touch and go. They showed him later at 8 weeks old, looking completely normal.

There are no guarantees, but you have given him the best chance at life possible, and no one could have done more, and a lot would have done a lot less. I have everything crossed that he pulls through.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Bless you, you have done right by the fur baby! Wish there were more people like you in the world. Sending best wishes to you all furry & humans
regards
DT
xx


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

poor ikkle mite! not the best start in life, but with you as his guardian angel..........................

<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>

just for you for coping so well:thumbup:


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm so upset, he just died in my hands, thanks for everyones words x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's so sad  You did your best for him. sending loving thoughts and well-wishes for you and the rest of your kitties.((())) xx
R.I.P little one


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:crying: ((((((hugs)))))) I am so so sorry. You did your upmost for him, far more than alot of people would have done. Sometimes Mother Nature just has other plans, and you can not fight them. I wish your baby a safe and speedy journey over the bridge. For his short life, he was cherished and no one could ask for more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry  I just read this thread and was hoping he would pull through. Atleast you gave him that chance  

R.I.P little one x x x


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

omg am so sorry 
I know how you feel after loosing my little fur baby last week
hugs hun
xxx
you did your best for him
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Im so so sorry to hear that. I know how worried you were and how very hard you tried to get him help and give him a chance at life. My thoughts are with you and my heart goes out to you at this very sad time. 

R.I.P LITTLE ONE XXXX


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless him, i'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

So sorry - like everyone has said at least you gave him a chance. poor baby and poor you. 

How are the other kittens?

D xx


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. He died knowing that he was surrounded by love and people that cared for him. Bless his little soul xx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so sorry, you did everything in your power for him. 

xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so sorry about the little baby x 

Positive vibs to the other babies xxx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for your messages, its been a very emotional day, even the vet rang me to say how sorry he was after i'd rang to cancel babies follow up appointment which i thought was really nice of him. Other babies doing great and mums doing a fab job, so its not all bad news, the little one just wasnt meant to be bless him x


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

poor you! am thinking bout you! he not in pain any more, god bless him x x x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry for you loss....... R.I.P little one your owner did everything they could you went knowing love, some cats dont ever have love. Run Free little fella.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that after all you have done. Sleep well little one.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

i was reading this thread hoping for the best possible outcome...that poor little kitty but you did your best and millions wouldnt have.....all the best for the other little kittens


----------

